# Found an injured tawny frogmouth last night



## cuddlykylie (Mar 10, 2007)

driving home from a mates last night at a quarter past 1 in the morning and i came accross this little fella on the side of the road, i turned back to suss it out, armed with a towel, walked over to it and he just sat there, i sorta nudged it, it moved slightly, then i noticed it was holding its wing out, its eyes were cloudy, i picked him up, took him home, put him in a cat crate and put a blanket over the top, kept him quiet and warm, and left him, this morning went to check on him, he was alot more alert, rang the vet, took him up there and they said he had extensive damage to the wing it was totally smashed beyond repair and he was to be put to sleep, poor little bugger


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 10, 2007)

That's really sad. Poor little fella.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Mar 10, 2007)

Nawww what a cutie!! Poor little thing.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 10, 2007)

That's sad.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 10, 2007)

poor little thing. at least he wont have to suffer anymore, good on ya for stopping and helping him.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 10, 2007)

well done! it's just a shame there wasn't anything anyone could do to save him/her. we need more ppl like you who care enough to stop and make sure our wildlife are ok and help when not.


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2007)

I just love those little fellas....what a sad ending.......


----------



## Beechy (Mar 10, 2007)

Couldn't you have offered to look after him after the wing was amputated? We had a one winged galah at one stage and now have a cocky that can't fly as he has a damaged wing. Puting the bird down isn't always the final answer.


----------



## Thor1 (Mar 10, 2007)

yes as beechy has asked, was it possible?


----------



## Casey (Mar 10, 2007)

Not sure what the rules are in QLD but in NSW any injured wildlife that cannot be returned to the wild have to be put to sleep. Also they have to be cared for by registered wildlife carers.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 10, 2007)

As protocol, wildlife that can never be returned to the wild in perfect condition, must be put to sleep, this is for the good of the animal as they are wild, and if they are not able to act correctly in the wild it makes them a target for predation and starvation.
That is not to say, that there arn't un- releaseable wildlife in permanent care with wildlife carers, but it is frowned upon, but tollerated.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 10, 2007)

We came across a Tawny Frogmouth on the way home from a gig one night, at about 2am. The little guy was in the middle of the road and we initially thought it was a plastic bag until we got close enough to realise what it was. We threw a towel over it and took it home. The next day a WIRES person came and picked it up and it fully recovered after a couple of weeks. Didn't have any major injuries thoug which was good. The WIRES person said they get a lot of Tawny Frogmouths in unfortunately. They are a beautiful bird!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Mar 10, 2007)

it was beyond help as the local vet said , i already asked, i said i would do the course get the carers permit and everything, she said she had to put him down and could not give him to anyone, friendly bird too, i could pat it


----------



## pythoness (Mar 10, 2007)

you did a champion job hun, he didn't suffer needlessly, and that is commendable  well done.
If you are inerested in getting your carers licence, try http://www.wildcare.org.au/
It's the organizeation i work for  and we do some very good works, and are always looking for carers.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 10, 2007)

i know somewhere that wont put him done... the wildlife hospital thats attached to australia zoo.. can u please take him there and save his life.. they do some awesome work on animals and i'm sure they cood fix it..
Cheers
ps.. thanx for piking him up..poor lil guy


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 10, 2007)

oh dam sorry.. didnt realise he was already gone.. i didnt scroll down and read b4 answering...bummer.. shame u went to that vet. eh? she sounds mean


----------



## cuddlykylie (Mar 10, 2007)

he has already gone to the vet, they do the judging whether it is saveable, the bird had no use left, was blind and had a broken wing, would need constant attention, i know its sad but a part of life, i tried to get the people to save him but i am all of only one person, lol


----------



## xycom (Mar 10, 2007)

A sad outcome but good job all the same!

If you happen to pick up another one you might want to keep in mind they rely on silence to catch food so you need to be careful not to damage their feathers. As you did, wrap towel around them.

If you're in Victoria and you want to help injured animals try:

http://www.wildlifevictoria.org.au/


----------



## shellshock (Mar 10, 2007)

good job we have been looking after a tawny four the past 5 months its very expensive think of what a large snake might eat and then times by 7 days a week in the end the vet has the final decision to anyone who finds one give it to an '"experianced"wildlife keeper because they are expensive even if u breed mice and crickets and babies are taught to hunt by ther mother for about 18 months so it is an ardious journey. thanx for stopping to help out better than alot of others


----------



## shellshock (Mar 10, 2007)

i heard on the local sea tm morning presenters one of them had hit a kangaroo that morning and was spewin it damaged his car when asked if he stopped to check the animal he replied are u kidden i if i would have gone back i would have run over it a few more times this was about months ago and almost every female that i had seen arouund that time had joey,s in the pouch


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 11, 2007)

what a jerk!! 
there are so many self-centered ignorant people out there!
If that had been a pet of his that was hit by someone else i bet he'd be the first to rant about irresponsible drivers! grr.
just makes me cranky when i hear stories like that.

good job for looking out for the tawny. 
We rescued one when i was little, from a neighbour's pool. it had been chased in there by their cats and was perched on the intake for the filter. they are such interesting (and blasted cute) little critters.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 11, 2007)

Great act of kindness there. I am always a believer that in situations like this that animals that meet with a sad end to life such as in this example will take with them thoughts of the good acts done by those rendering assistance.


----------

